# Winter / Christmas Theme Ideas



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

So in order to negotiate more hobby time, I need to incorporate the winter season and the holidays into the layout. Santa brought the Bachmann Xmas train last year, and we'd love to dress up Oakville Junction for the Holidays!

*Wondering if anyone has some seasonal / temporary decorations and modifications they add to set the holiday theme for their layout?*

Basics: 

3 kids
HO scale layout
setting is small village area in valley surrounded by mountains - main street section / warehouse section / yard
few lights at this point, but my Little Engineer is dying to do some wiring...

Thanks for your ideas - I'm sure they'll be clever!

~Kingred


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

FIVE snow-covered trees.
FOUR loaded flatcars,
THREE children laughing,
TWO turnouts switching,
AND A STEAMER PUFFING AWAY.



TJ


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*'Tis the Season - First skate!*

The Chamber of Commerce decided to foot the bill for the first annual Oakville Village Ice Rink!









Used a dollar store frame, frosted the glass with white primer. Put some tinfoil underneath and followed Shaygetz's tips on snow from baking soda. Sealed the scene with matte sealer (after shaking off the excess).









Fun results - we may try another scene on a bigger piece of glass.









Happy Holidays!
~Kingred


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Thats a pretty smart idea for an ice rink . *tips hat*

Turns out everything pretty much has a MRR purpose!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

couple of other ideas for you.
this is more my style 

http://furnishedproperty.com.au/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/surfing-santa.jpg

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_Ar4P7PiNuKI/STITcMtDsUI/AAAAAAAAB2s/fyOsgtgSWfY/s800/aussiexmas.jpg

http://files.myopera.com/sabacha/albums/12606762/bikini-babe-xmas-aussie-018.jpg


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

broox - I like the way you celebrate Christmas......I need to add those to my list to Santa.


----------



## LOW AND SLOW (Dec 16, 2010)

This was a building,lights and the clock all from Michaels. Really inexpensive.


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Low and Slow - 

Cool building - love the font on the sign. Thanks for the tip.

How'd you do your snow?
Is it permanent (esp on your trees)?
~Kingred


----------



## LOW AND SLOW (Dec 16, 2010)

kingred58 said:


> Low and Slow -
> 
> Cool building - love the font on the sign. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> ...


Snow is not permanent unless you spray with glue, I bought the snow at a local hobby shop as a powder type.


----------

